# Set up STONITH fencing on VMware workstation



## redbaret82 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello, I am trying to set[]up STONITH fencing, but cannot find any clear documentation that states how some of the options work. I cannot get it done with external/VMware, because it is no ESX, right? What do you guys think are the next best options? I have thought of "meatware" and do it manual*l*y when a node fails, but what if only the cluster network fails? Since iam I am working with a SAN solution on top of freebsd FreeBSD (QuadStor) I cannot do this or I will risk corruption, because clients will continue to write on both nodes even if the cluster says it is not available... (the storage network is also a sep*a*rate network). Next would be suicide? But that is not an option, because you can use it only in a one-node cluster? With SSH *I* would need to set the root password blank; not even thinking of that. Is there any other way I am missing? And how do I set it up then?  Thanks for your effort!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2014)

redbaret82 said:
			
		

> With SSH *I* would need to set the root password blank; not even thinking of that.


Why on earth would you want to do that? Why not use SSH keys? Or even better, create a specific account (using public/private key authentication) and configure sudo for it.


----------



## redbaret82 (Jan 10, 2014)

That's the point. I don't want to do that and I have read that you that is mandatory. I am no Unix/BSD expert, so maybe you can enlighten me on this one a bit? The whole problem is that I cannot find any documentation that explains all the STONITH devices in detail.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2014)

Standard use of SSH keys does not mean the password must be blank.


----------

